# Power Drive For Bridgeport 1



## eazrider (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm looking to pick up an X axis power drive for my Bridgeport. How the old one was accidentally wired to 220 volts and burned up the controller card will NOT be discussed..!  I had a Servo model 100, and am looking for a replacement comparable to a Servo 140-150. What is the quality of the units on the market today? I see pricing from 350$ all the way up to 900$ or so. I'm a hobbyist, and don't need something that will last for the next 30 years, just be reasonable quality at a reasonable price. Prefer a used Servo, but would entertain an Asian knock-off..


----------



## smallfly (Mar 29, 2015)

eazrider said:


> I'm looking to pick up an X axis power drive for my Bridgeport. How the old one was accidentally wired to 220 volts and burned up the controller card will NOT be discussed..!  I had a Servo model 100, and am looking for a replacement comparable to a Servo 140-150. What is the quality of the units on the market today? I see pricing from 350$ all the way up to 900$ or so. I'm a hobbyist, and don't need something that will last for the next 30 years, just be reasonable quality at a reasonable price. Prefer a used Servo, but would entertain an Asian knock-off..


----------



## smallfly (Mar 29, 2015)

eazrider said:


> I'm looking to pick up an X axis power drive for my Bridgeport. How the old one was accidentally wired to 220 volts and burned up the controller card will NOT be discussed..!  I had a Servo model 100, and am looking for a replacement comparable to a Servo 140-150. What is the quality of the units on the market today? I see pricing from 350$ all the way up to 900$ or so. I'm a hobbyist, and don't need something that will last for the next 30 years, just be reasonable quality at a reasonable price. Prefer a used Servo, but would entertain an Asian knock-off..


i jumped the  same  hurdle a few  years ago. ''don't need a unit that  will last forever''- -i said the  same  thing.  here is a link  to a company that  rebuilds b. p. mills .   http://www.machinebuildne.com/       they are also a servo-drive  dealer.  they  will have used servo drives
that will work  just fine---bought 3  of  them  myself.  great  people  to  work  with.  hope  this  helps  you  out.  re  ''steve in  mt.''


----------



## Stanshire (Apr 11, 2015)

I've been using Servo's import line (Dynamo) on my Series 1. X and knee.
Never a glitch. They just work. The main difference that I see is that the rapid isn't as "Rapid" as the actual Servo. Not slow by any means. Just slower. Installation was painless and everything fit perfectly. I'm 1 ½ years into them and quite satisfied.

Link here

http://servoproductsco.com/html/dynamo_power_feed.html


----------

